# Poulan 331 Pro string trimmer



## bugzapper (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a Poulan 331 Pro string trimmer and this thing is close to giving me an aneurysm. I have spent hours trying to get to the starter rope pulley to replace the rope. I'm close but cannot get past the last part of the clutch. Thanks!!


----------



## jagn516 (Aug 23, 2010)

*me, too!*

I am at the same point you were a year ago...except for the part about the aneurism. It doesn't look like anyone ever answered your question. Have you figured it out, or is the machine fatally flawed? I'd like to know what to do with it. Worst case: I have a sledge hammer. (Kinda like the "rubix cube solution"!)


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jagn516 said:


> I am at the same point you were a year ago...except for the part about the aneurism. It doesn't look like anyone ever answered your question. Have you figured it out, or is the machine fatally flawed? I'd like to know what to do with it. Worst case: I have a sledge hammer. (Kinda like the "rubix cube solution"!)


In the end of the clutch housing there is a T20 torx screw. Have a good one. Geo


----------

